# Advice needed on type of hinge/lever



## Scotty1974 (18 May 2021)

Hi All,

I wonder if anyone can advise on what the mechanism on my cocktail cabinet is and where I might be able to source them from (new).

I'm making a cabinet for our tech area at work and like the way this opens from the front but also opens the top part at the same time.

Any help would be really appreciated.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## TheTiddles (19 May 2021)

Here’s a US supplier





__





Stay Mechanism for Pop-Up Cocktail Cabinets ...


Original Stay Mechanism for Pop-Up Cocktail Cabinets...



deco-cocktailcabinets.com





Looking at the way it works, you could make your own easily enough


----------

